# Tainted food alert!



## OldFart (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry if this is the wrong section for this but I thought it was important for everyone here to know about. It appears that the powdered milk with *melamine scare is not over. *Apparently *there was 20 million pounds of powdered milk product delivered to U.S. food companies this year from China.*

It appears from the article that the FDA knows about this and is saying and doing nothing. Please take a moment and read this article.

"http://www.brasschecktv.com/page/460.html" I don't have enough posts yet to post a link! You'll have to cut and paste the address.

I use quite a bit of powdered milk and find this very disturbing especially since it seems impossible to track which U.S. companies have received this product. Symptoms from using the tainted products may not so up for years.

I came across this today in my travels. It has ruined my day! I was about to pick up more powdered milk next week. I'm not a detective and can't verify any of this but I though you all here might like to know about it.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I don't use it much, but, this time of year is when I do. Thanks again!!


----------



## OldFart (Oct 29, 2008)

I really wish it wasn't true but how can any of us confirm it! No more powdered milk product for me of any kind! It's really a shame since the powdered products have such a good shelf life.

Just thought you all should know about it!


----------



## gadzooks (Oct 29, 2008)

You don't have to buy powdered milk to have a problem...it's primarily imported as an ingredient of processed food products. Read the labels. Please.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 29, 2008)

OldFart said:


> I really wish it wasn't true but how can any of us confirm it! No more powdered milk product for me of any kind! It's really a shame since the powdered products have such a good shelf life.
> 
> Just thought you all should know about it!


 
The problem with that "story" is that it doesn't tell _all_ of the story, and _some_ of it just ain't so. 

1) Some products _have_ been recalled and removed from US store shelves - and warnings listed for others.

2) Some products are not even being allowed into the US.

3) FDA _has_ put out notices to the food industry to verify source of origin even if the product is bought from a country other than China to confirm that no components originate in China.

4) FDA _is_ doing testing for the food industry to test for contamination in products going back at least a year. 

5) _Not all_ milk/milk products from China are contaminated. But, the problem is not limited to milk products.

If you _really_ want to know what the FDA is or is not doing - you might read this: Melamine Contamination in China

If you want to know if the powdered milk you want to use comes from China - call their toll-free customer support line and ask them.


----------



## lucky2009 (Oct 30, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> You don't have to buy powdered milk to have a problem...it's primarily imported as an ingredient of processed food products. Read the labels. Please.


Would the ingredient be listed as "powdered milk"?


----------



## Claire (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, dear; I'm getting so that I avoid any food product (for us or for my doggie) made in China.  Thank you for the warning; it is that time of year and powdered milk is one product I tend to buy for the local food bank.

I don't know about most of you, but grocery shopping seems to becoming a test on the eye sight (I'm in my mid-fifties).  I have to count carbs for my husband.  I have to make sure of what the main ingredients are for my geriatric puppy.  Now, I _like_ to read, but this is ridiculous.  Just buying food for the three of us (if you count the dog) now seems to take forever, and I'm not paranoid about food, and I'm not a shop-a-holic.  It's getting scary out there.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 30, 2008)

lucky2009 said:


> Would the ingredient be listed as "powdered milk"?


 
According to the FDA:

"Milk and milk products that could originate from China include condensed, dried, and non-fat milk, condensed and dried whey, lactose powder, permeate powder, demineralized and partially demineralized whey powders, caseins, yogurt, ice cream, cheese, whey protein concentrate, and milk protein concentrate."

"In addition, it would be useful for manufacturers to be alert to the possibility that non-milk-derived ingredients from China that are or may be sold on the basis of protein content, such as soy protein, also could be contaminated with melamine."

So, yes, "powdered milk" is one way it could be listed.


----------



## lucky2009 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you, it's something I would never have thought about. It's getting to be a long list of things to watch for in the supermarket!


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not worrying about it.  At this point any manufacturer that has not tested or withdrawn their product(s) from the shelves would be exposing themselves to massive class action lawsuits.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 12, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> I'm not worrying about it. At this point any manufacturer that has not tested or withdrawn their product(s) from the shelves would be exposing themselves to massive class action lawsuits.


 
That may be so, but do you want to risk your life? It is axiomatic that when it comes to awards it is cheaper for a company to kill you than to maim you for life. (And yes, I am a lawyer)

As I took care of my elderly father for years and am still taking care of my elderly mother, I have learned it is better to be safe than sorry. I have always been as careful as I can with regards to the foodstuffs that I bring into the house.

Even the local Chinese foodmarket owners are upset and uptight about what has been going on. They don't want to sell tainted merchandise but there are products that the community wants and can't get here otherwise. There have been stories in the local paper about this. Our local Chinese Foodmarket owners have been doing their best staying on top of the situation and have done their best not to sell tainted items.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 25, 2008)

"U.S. officials find trace of melamine in baby formula"
See U.S. officials find trace of melamine in baby formula - Yahoo! News


----------

